# [GentooPub] Milano - Venerdì 13 Luglio - h 18:45

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao Gentooisti

                      come ogni mese si rinnova il tradizionale ritrovo davanti ad un buon calice di $vostra_bevanda_preferita.

Queste son le coordinate: Milano, Movida,  Via Rosales 9, dalle ore 18.45, Venerdì 13 luglio .

Sotto con le adesioni:

```

deadhead

comio

ClodX

codadilupo

lordalbert

drizztbsd

akiross

mouser

laVale

Alessandra

```

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ciao Gentooisti
> 
>                       come ogni mese si rinnova il tradizionale ritrovo davanti ad un buon calice di $vostra_bevanda_preferita.
> 
> Queste son le coordinate: Milano, Movida,  Via Rosales 9, dalle ore 18.45, Venerdì 13 luglio .
> ...

 

dovrei esserci.

ciao!

----------

## codadilupo

tanto per rincuorare i puristi della tradizione... ci sono anch'io  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

sono un new user... forse quasi quasi (se c'è un posticino) vengo. Vi faccio sapere dopo il 5  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> sono un new user... forse quasi quasi (se c'è un posticino) vengo. Vi faccio sapere dopo il 5 

 Evviva evviva Gente nuova finalmente!!"

----------

## drizztbsd

Io vi inquieterò ancora con la mia presenza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Ci sono anche io!

E la probabilita' che io ci sia sale esponenzialmente col numero di amiche invitate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ClodX

Eh no basta eh.....stavolta vengo e mordo chiunque me lo impedisca   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

cerco di portare qualcuno ok, magari qualche amica  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Io e laVale dovremmo esserci... chiedo conferma alla mia dolce metà ma non credo proprio ci siano problemi.

Vedo anche se, per caso, Alessandra vuole seguirci come nelle ultime due occasioni.ù

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Vedo anche se, per caso, Alessandra vuole seguirci come nelle ultime due occasioni.

 

... ma povera alessandra!  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   Vedo anche se, per caso, Alessandra vuole seguirci come nelle ultime due occasioni. 
> 
> ... ma povera alessandra! 
> 
> Coda

 

Come povera alessandra??? Io ho detto che ci sono B)

Massi', questa volta parleremo di transformers io e lei!  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz!

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Come povera alessandra??? Io ho detto che ci sono B)

 

ah, allora cambia tutto  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Massi', questa volta parleremo di transformers io e lei! 

 

te si' che sei un gigolo'  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

Guarda che io sono cosi' figo che sono le mie amiche ad invitarmi al cinema a vedere transformers B)

Detto questo, detto tutto  :Very Happy:  Il mio charme batte la noia delle donne durante i film d'azione. AHHAHA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Il mio charme batte la noia delle donne durante i film d'azione. AHHAHA 

 Veramente anche una candela sarebbe + invitante ed interessante di transformers, dato il sonnolento abominio che hanno compiuto con uno dei pilastri dell'infanzia di molti...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Il mio charme batte la noia delle donne durante i film d'azione. AHHAHA  Veramente anche una candela sarebbe + invitante ed interessante di transformers, dato il sonnolento abominio che hanno compiuto con uno dei pilastri dell'infanzia di molti...

 

Dai non scherzare quel film e' stupendo!

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Guarda che io sono cosi' figo che sono le mie amiche ad invitarmi al cinema a vedere transformers B)

 

cazzarola... posso venire a prendere lezioni  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## akiross

Coda, lo charme e' innato, non si puo' imparare...

... Ma ti insegnero' le tecniche da rimorchio piu' famose, iniziando dalle lezioni base verso quelle da esperti:

Lezione 1: "chi sono e dove mi trovo: i posti dove trovare l'ammore"

Lezione 2: "il mio obbiettivo: conosciamo meglio il gentilsesso"

Lezione 3: "la birra: come sfruttarla al meglio per il rimorchio"

Lezione 4: "cosa fare in 2? Le risposte a tutte le domande che non avete mai osato chiedere"

 :Laughing: 

Dovrei fare il comico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Dai non scherzare quel film e' stupendo!

   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Ma ti ricordi il cartone? La trama di questo film potrebbe averla scritta il cane ubriaco dello sceneggiatore...

è un mix tra l'invidia penis americana dei robottoni giapponesi anni '80 e uno spot della dodge...   :Crying or Very sad:  ed io che speravo in un qualcosa di vagamente attinente...

----------

## akiross

E' vero, col cartone centra poco... In realta' i blocchi di energon e il cubo sono vagamente assimilabili... Pero' bhe, il cartone era anche una serie per bambini, questo e' un film d'azione un po' per tutti.

----------

## ClodX

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Dai non scherzare quel film e' stupendo!     Ma ti ricordi il cartone? La trama di questo film potrebbe averla scritta il cane ubriaco dello sceneggiatore...
> 
> è un mix tra l'invidia penis americana dei robottoni giapponesi anni '80 e uno spot della dodge...   ed io che speravo in un qualcosa di vagamente attinente...

 

XD

fantastico!

----------

## bandreabis

 *ClodX wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Dai non scherzare quel film e' stupendo!     Ma ti ricordi il cartone? La trama di questo film potrebbe averla scritta il cane ubriaco dello sceneggiatore...
> 
> è un mix tra l'invidia penis americana dei robottoni giapponesi anni '80 e uno spot della dodge...   ed io che speravo in un qualcosa di vagamente attinente... 
> 
> XD
> ...

 

Vedrò di esserci il 13!!!

Transformers? Bellissimo.... non c'azzeccava nulla coi cartoons (vai di bardotto....) ma bastava partire dal presupposto: "sarà una boiata assoluta... sarà una boiata assoluta... sarà una boiata assoluta... sarà una boiata assoluta... " e alla fine non era poi così male.... VOLEVO COMMANDER (non Optimus)  e MAGGIOLINO!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Dai non scherzare quel film e' stupendo!     Ma ti ricordi il cartone? La trama di questo film potrebbe averla scritta il cane ubriaco dello sceneggiatore...
> 
> è un mix tra l'invidia penis americana dei robottoni giapponesi anni '80 e uno spot della dodge...   ed io che speravo in un qualcosa di vagamente attinente...

 

Sono stato al cine a vederlo l'altra sera e secondo me e' mega figo e mega tamarro, il resto sono tutti sofismi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Io non ci saro' a questo gentoo pub perche' devo andare al pogue mahones a salutare Nino, uno dei baristi che parte per tornare nel suo paese... Lui c'era sempre quando io avevo -bisogno- di bere  :Smile:  e ho promesso che sarei passato a salutarlo!

Fede

----------

## mouser

Confermo la presenza mia, di Vale e di Alessandra....

Aggiungeteci pure alla lista, salve arcane possibilità dovremmo esserci  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ClodX

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io non ci saro' a questo gentoo pub perche' devo andare al pogue mahones a salutare Nino, uno dei baristi che parte per tornare nel suo paese... Lui c'era sempre quando io avevo -bisogno- di bere  e ho promesso che sarei passato a salutarlo!
> 
> Fede

 

Beh nn preoccuparti gli amici vengono prima di tutto!

Io ci sono!! ma nn so ancora se porterò altre anime...

----------

## bandreabis

 *ClodX wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Io non ci saro' a questo gentoo pub perche' devo andare al pogue mahones a salutare Nino, uno dei baristi che parte per tornare nel suo paese... Lui c'era sempre quando io avevo -bisogno- di bere  e ho promesso che sarei passato a salutarlo!
> 
> Fede 
> 
> Beh nn preoccuparti gli amici vengono prima di tutto!
> ...

 

Io vengo solo per te e per conoscere finalmente questa fantomatica alessandra...   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io vengo solo per te e per conoscere finalmente questa fantomatica alessandra...  

 

Quella antipatica?

----------

## federico

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Beh nn preoccuparti gli amici vengono prima di tutto!
> 
> Io ci sono!! ma nn so ancora se porterò altre anime...

 

Dunque non avendo capito nulla in realta' il mio amico e' partito venerdi scorso (pensavo che fosse venerdi scorso questo gpub) e sono comunque riuscito a salutarlo. Questo venerdi comunque NON ci sono perche' ho il turno di notte in croce verde. Certo che scegliete i giorni col lanternino :p

E come direbbe un tal gruppo, nos vemos en los bares :p

----------

## ClodX

azz....

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Io vengo solo per te e per conoscere finalmente questa fantomatica alessandra...   
> 
> Quella antipatica?

 

Antipatica??   :Shocked: 

Beh, dai c'è ClodX.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Dunque non avendo capito nulla in realta' il mio amico e' partito venerdi scorso

 

senti, lo sai che se faccio una ricerca generica per gentoopub+federico, non viene fuori maanco un risultato in cui non ci sia scritto che hai capito male il giorno  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## ClodX

MassÃ¬ dai chissenefrega chi c'Ã¨ si diverte chi nn c'Ã¨...ci rivedremo + avanti!!

Sn contenta finalmente conosco qualcuno di persona ^^

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco... venerdì non ci sono... 'n'ata vota....  :Embarassed: 

Impegno dell'ultim'ora.....

Sono il solito paccaro....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ClodX

Ma come??!! uffi... (vabbÃ¨ io sn l'ultima che puÃ² lamentarsi   :Confused:  )

----------

## bandreabis

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Ma come??!! uffi... (vabbÃ¨ io sn l'ultima che puÃ² lamentarsi   )

 

Il tuo avatar sei tu???

Ecco! Mo' pure la testa contro il muro mi sbatto....

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il tuo avatar sei tu???
> 
> Ecco! Mo' pure la testa contro il muro mi sbatto....

 

Bisogna chiamare subito il pronto soccorso: gli ormoni di bandreabis sono in subbuglio, c'è il rischio che il ragazzo mi faccia il botto  :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Il tuo avatar sei tu???
> 
> Ecco! Mo' pure la testa contro il muro mi sbatto.... 
> 
> Bisogna chiamare subito il pronto soccorso: gli ormoni di bandreabis sono in subbuglio, c'è il rischio che il ragazzo mi faccia il botto   

 

Un botto solo???

Tante botte.... di testa contro il muro.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

Intendevo un altro tipo di botto.....  :Rolling Eyes:  (tipo zona Paesi Bassi  :Laughing:   :Wink:  )

Io ovviamente non ci sarò (la distanza è troppa), comunque auguro ai partecipanti di passare una bella serata, mi raccomando non sbevazzate troppo altrimenti quando andate a casa invece di

```

emerge -Duv world

```

mi fate

```

rm -frv /

```

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Intendevo un altro tipo di botto.....  (tipo zona Paesi Bassi   )

 chiamiamo l'ambulanza per le botte o la buoncostume ?  :Razz: 

----------

## ClodX

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ecco! Mo' pure la testa contro il muro mi sbatto....

 

ma nu e poi come fai a venire negli altri incontri??!!!

Sven mi disp, ovviamente + di Ã¨ + ci si diverte

*va a studiarsi il manuale di gentoo per capire la battuta*

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...non sbevazzate troppo altrimenti quando andate a casa invece di
> 
> emerge -Duv world
> ...

 

----------

## bandreabis

 *ClodX wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> Ecco! Mo' pure la testa contro il muro mi sbatto.... 
> 
> ma nu e poi come fai a venire negli altri incontri??!!!
> ...

 

La chicca è quella --verbose... me l'immagino il gentuista ubriaco che se la ride mentre vede sparire la propria gentoo..... anzi no mi fa paura.... corro a fare backup!!!!

----------

## ClodX

Uno stone island basta x uccidermi e concludere la serata con il tipico romanticismo che viene dallo stomaco...  :Confused: 

Quindi mi limiterÃ² a una birra... o due    :Surprised: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Uno stone island basta x uccidermi e concludere la serata con il tipico romanticismo che viene dallo stomaco... 
> 
> Quindi mi limiterÃ² a una birra... o due   

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lordalbert

scusate io non so se riesco a venire...  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> scusate io non so se riesco a venire... 

 

Il solito paccaro...   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il solito paccaro...  

 da che pulpito   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Il solito paccaro...   da che pulpito  

 

Dai, volevo sdrammatizzare....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ClodX

-_-' ma uffa...

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Io vengo solo per te e per conoscere finalmente questa fantomatica alessandra...   
> 
> Quella antipatica?

 

Bhè, se è antipatica posso anche dirle di non venire..... certo, prima te la devi vedere con Akiross  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

E comunque, vogliamo mettere le ricette varie tipo pasta+filadelfia che sono saltate fuori l'altra volta???

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A proposito, meno male che io e laVale abbiamo sentito Alessandra che ci ha ricordato che domani ci sarà il gpub, altrimenti....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: ]

----------

## djinnZ

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   
> 
> ...non sbevazzate troppo altrimenti quando andate a casa invece di
> 
> emerge -Duv world
> ...

 

la più bella è un bel 

```
rm * *
```

 provare per credere...

----------

## bandreabis

prova e poi dicci....

Se hai bisogno di qualche birra?   :Laughing: 

Io intanto esco a prendere la mia.   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Io vengo solo per te e per conoscere finalmente questa fantomatica alessandra...   
> 
> Quella antipatica? 
> 
> Bhè, se è antipatica posso anche dirle di non venire..... certo, prima te la devi vedere con Akiross  
> ...

 

Ue' Ue'! Mi allontano dal forum per qualche giorno e guarda che succede!

Non diciamo cagate per favore  :Very Happy:  L'alessandra e' carinissima e simpaticissima, e il fatto che sa cosa sono i sistemi dinamici iterati (o a tempi discreti che dir si voglia) la rende ++, quindi per quanto mi riguarda e' special guest apprezzatissima  :Very Happy:  (aehm).

E... non posso escludere la possibilita' che io venga con una amica. Pero' bho, lo trovo improbabile; quindi mi portero' una tolla di filadelfia (o come si scrive) da 3 litri e staro' pazientemente ad imparare gustose ricette dall'alessandra. :'D

Fede, daaaaai, senza di te non e' piu' pub.... E' solo gentoo. (questa frase va riletta come: fede, senza di te le cose fighe ci sono lo stesso  :Very Happy:  ahahah scherzo! Mi mancherai ;_; )

Ci vediamo domani!

----------

## ClodX

Guys porto un amico......ehssi, proprio amicO

Le mie amiche non hanno voglia di andare a milano....vabbÃ¨ ci ho provato!

A stasera!!

----------

## akiross

Ahaha mi sa che il gentoo pub si sta lentamente trasformando in un luogo da incontri al buio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ahaha mi sa che il gentoo pub si sta lentamente trasformando in un luogo da incontri al buio 

 

allora prendo la palla al balzo per dire che attualmente sono single... quindi fatevi avanti belle donne...

ciiao

----------

## codadilupo

uh, santapeppa!

cos'e', una botta di ormoni primaverili in ritardo ?!?!?

 :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Io vengo solo per te e per conoscere finalmente questa fantomatica alessandra...   
> 
> Quella antipatica? 
> 
> Antipatica??  
> ...

 

la pacchista :p

ei ma sto scherzando eh!!

----------

## federico

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fede, daaaaai, senza di te non e' piu' pub.... E' solo gentoo. (questa frase va riletta come: fede, senza di te le cose fighe ci sono lo stesso  ahahah scherzo! Mi mancherai ;_; )
> 
> 

 

'stardo, tanto lo so che senza di me non e' lo stesso :p avevo un sacco di cazzate nuove da raccontarvi ma me le conservo per dopo le vacanze, cosi' le unisco alle gravurie estive !!! purtroppo questa notte sono in ambulanza e non e' una cosa facilmente spostabile!! :°

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> senti, lo sai che se faccio una ricerca generica per gentoopub+federico, non viene fuori maanco un risultato in cui non ci sia scritto che hai capito male il giorno  ?
> 
> Coda

 

Mi sa che hai ragione... non e' che potete tipo telefonarmi quando c'e' il gpub ?  :Smile:  trattamento speciale?  :Smile: 

La gravuria e' che sono cosi' in tutto io !!!

Fede

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Il solito paccaro...   da che pulpito  

 

Siete una cumpa di paccari :p

Raga anche se non ci posso essere stase saro' con voi spiritualmente!!!!!

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> uh, santapeppa!
> 
> cos'e', una botta di ormoni primaverili in ritardo ?!?!?

 

E' l'adolescenza Coda, capiscili...

Meno male che c'e' anche gente seria come Noialtri e il deadhead e mouser, perche' in mano dei vari akiross,bandreabis,drizz e comio, saremmo spacciati!!!

----------

## ClodX

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *federico wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Io vengo solo per te e per conoscere finalmente questa fantomatica alessandra...   
> 
> Quella antipatica? 
> 
> Antipatica??  
> ...

 

Tiè stavolta niente e NESSUNO mi fermerà!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

> purtroppo questa notte sono in ambulanza e non e' una cosa facilmente spostabile!! :°

 

Cos'e', hai riparato male il pc di qualche boss mafioso? Non capisco: gia' stai preventivando che ti beccano sta sera?  :Very Happy: 

Ahah scherzo! Comunque tranquillo, questa sera' chiedero' a tutti di non farsi/non stare male, cosi' potrai passare una bella serata noiosa pentendoti di non essere venuto al gpub  :Very Happy: 

... Mentre ci divertiamo con "gente poco raccomandabile", "paccare" e "antipatiche"!  :Twisted Evil: 

AahAhA   :Laughing: 

Torno a lavorare (che sto imparando RoR!)

Ciauz!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... Di sto passo andrà a finire che lo chiameremo OrmonePub... 

@coda

sai il caldo inizia a farsi sentire solo ora ed i bollenti spiriti solo ora si sentono a loro agio... Sarà il fiorir di canottierine ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sarà il fiorir di canottierine ?

 

doh! Stiamo perdendo anche deadhead! Help! S.O.S. !  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## ClodX

Ragassi forse arrivo un pÃ² tardi...tipo 9.30

di solito a che ora si va a casuccia?

Se vengo col mio amico lui puÃ² solo a quell'ora altrimenti Ã¨ tirato tirato...nn m va di andare in treno farlo venire da solo...adesso ci penzo   :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> doh! Stiamo perdendo anche deadhead! Help! S.O.S. ! 

 No la mia era una spiegazione, non stavo accusando anche io i sintomi  :Razz: 

@ClodX

beh sapendo questo ce la prendiamo con moolta calma...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Ragassi forse arrivo un pÃ² tardi...tipo 9.30
> 
> di solito a che ora si va a casuccia?
> 
> Se vengo col mio amico lui puÃ² solo a quell'ora altrimenti Ã¨ tirato tirato...nn m va di andare in treno farlo venire da solo...adesso ci penzo  

 

Bhe dipende, a volte c'e' anche chi per quell'ora e' gia' andato via.... A volte si rimane fino a mezzanotte, a volte si fa presto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eccomi di ritorno... Che dire, gran serata, molta gente, tante chiacchiere, ottime bevande bevute...

Ringrazio (in pieno stile da notte degli oscar) il grande Coda, l'Ale, Luigi "Comio", drizzt ed il suo collega-compare freebsd Paolo, Akiross, mouser, laVale, Alessandra la nn antipatica e last but not least le new entries Clodx ed il suo amico...

davvero un Gpub memorabile. Aspetto con impazienza le foto di coda, drizzt e clodx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Heheeeeeeeeeey  :Very Happy: 

Il bilancio e' positivissimo come al solito! Mi son divertito parecchio! (sara' che mancava fede... ahahah  :Very Happy:  scherzo)

Grazie a tutti per la bella serata  :Wink: 

Grazie 1k a coda per lo strappo a casa  :Very Happy: 

Grazie a clodx che c'e' stata (oleeee) e sopratutto e' simpaticissima quindi diventera' una colonna portante dei prossimi gentoo pub.

Heheeey, grazie a mouser -> la vale che ha una amicamitica :'D (potevo risparmiarmela? Certo che no!)

Ahahah  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ClodX

Bellissimo bellissimo!!

La prossima volta non mi tratterro'...ho capito cn che gente ho a che fare! :'D

Passo le foto al master!Last edited by ClodX on Sat Jul 14, 2007 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akiross

AhAHH mitica  :Very Happy:  Ma occhio che al movida si arrabbiano se balli sui tavoli (vero, coda?)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ClodX

Aki nota il "CN" tipico linguaggio giovanile....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

AHaHah il "CN"  :Very Happy:  Ho ucciso per molto meno =_=

Ahaha massi', te sei giovine e te lo concediamo...  :Very Happy: 

Ma prega che nessuno dell'87 arrivi al gentoo pub, altrimenti non saresti piu' tanto giovine =_=

Noi vecchietti dobbiamo dare l'esempio....

Vero coda?  :Very Happy: 

Oh ma comio non s'e' piu' visto. Non e' che che tornando a piedi l'hanno rapito gli aGlieni?

----------

## comio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> AHaHah il "CN"  Ho ucciso per molto meno =_=
> 
> Ahaha massi', te sei giovine e te lo concediamo... 
> 
> Ma prega che nessuno dell'87 arrivi al gentoo pub, altrimenti non saresti piu' tanto giovine =_=
> ...

 

no no... è che stavo un po' crepato di sonno all'arrivo. Anzi questa volta ho pure beccato la metro giusta!

comunque gran bella serata.

complimenti alle/ai nuove/i

seya

luigi

----------

## drizztbsd

Le foto le ho già uppate qui: http://mail.gechi.it/gallery2/v/Gentoo+Pub/13-07-2007/

Aspetto le foto di claudia e deadhead  :Razz:  (timothy.redaelli@gmail.com)

Cmq bellissima serata, ho dovuto prendere l'autobus sostitutivo delle 00:40 che è arrivato a cesano alla 01:30 ma ne è valsa la pena!

----------

## comio

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Le foto le ho già uppate qui: http://mail.gechi.it/gallery2/v/Gentoo+Pub/13-07-2007/
> 
> Aspetto le foto di claudia e deadhead  (timothy.redaelli@gmail.com)
> 
> Cmq bellissima serata, ho dovuto prendere l'autobus sostitutivo delle 00:40 che è arrivato a cesano alla 01:30 ma ne è valsa la pena!

 

Ottime foto  :Smile: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Aggiunte anche le foto/video di claudia  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

... ho deciso... non entrero' mai piu' da un barbiere  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ... ho deciso... non entrero' mai piu' da un barbiere 
> 
> Coda

 

nostalgia dei tempi in cui eri un ribelle?

----------

## ClodX

NUUUUU nn le vedo bene.......beh passo piÃ¹ tardi

Bacione a tutti bella serata davvero!!!!!

----------

## bandreabis

Bellissime foto!!   :Razz: 

Bellissima ClodX...   :Cool: 

...bel pirla io che non sono venuto!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Buon weekend a tutti voi!

Bandrè

----------

## ClodX

Belle belle!!!

Le salvo tutte ^^

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Bellissime foto!!  
> 
> Bellissima ClodX...  
> 
> ...bel pirla io che non sono venuto!  
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   grazie... alla prossima nn paccare, ci devi essere!  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ... ho deciso... non entrero' mai piu' da un barbiere 
> 
> Coda

 

E te l'ho detto io  :Smile: 

Ma la ClodX ha una borsa che come grafica ricorda troppo qualche scatola di SuSE !! E' un'infiltrata della concorrenza?  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ... ho deciso... non entrero' mai piu' da un barbiere 
> 
> Coda 
> 
> E te l'ho detto io 
> ...

 

infiltrato per infiltrato: c'era pure uno dei gufi  :Wink:  ma non disdegno la cross-fertilization delle idee.

----------

## drizztbsd

 *comio wrote:*   

> infiltrato per infiltrato: c'era pure uno dei gufi  ma non disdegno la cross-fertilization delle idee.

 

Diciamo 2  :Razz: 

----------

## ClodX

O_o

----------

